# My Springfield is coming along finally



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Been wanting to build this since 2001. I've always been a movie and history nerd and the M14 from Black Hawk Down always appealed to me. So I FINALLY got a Loaded M1A this summer and shot it with the iron sights plenty. I love the M1A with irons but I was ready for a change. I have a Vortex Strikefire II as a stand in for the Aimpoint since they look very similar. The movie actually didn't even use the correct model Aimpoint so I'm happy with this one. The biggest PITA was the ARMS #18 mount. The real rifle carries by Shughart utilized the older style #18 split rail mount which is harder to find than a 3 legged ballerina. I found a current production #18 in stock and it arrived today. I installed the mount, the red dot, and the very necessary cheek riser. Yes I know, I'm missing the much coveted selector switch. I wish I had the coin for a real M14 but I plan to install the fake selector kit to fill the stock gap. Otherwise my head hovers off the stock. Now all I need is a USGI fiberglass stock that my good buddy Short223 is going to help me camo paint. I am DYING to shoot some hogs with this rifle. Hope to make it to Texas to visit a friend next year. Do any other states bordering Colorado have hogs? Nebraska perhaps?

Anywho, here is the rifle.










Movie rifle


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sweet rifle

that one is on my list of must haves

soon as i get over the AR kick im on right now

maybe after i build my AR pistol...........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sure looks like a Hog killer to me.

Give the CDOW offices down around Springfield CO. a call Theres hogs in the southeast of the state and they should be able to give ya names of some outfits that want the critters shot out.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, well done.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully if I have Christmas money left I'll order the stock.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

No feral hogs in Nebraska...sorry!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One tough looking user!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

She's almost finished! New stock ferrule is in the mail, and few final tweaks and after 15 years I'll FINALLY have my dream rifle. It's all paying off now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good specimen to decorate.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks gents. Bore sighted today hopefully then final sight in next week and after that...hopefully try to shoot something with it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

rifle is looking sweet

but i gotta ask

what kind of 1911 you got sitting there?

i love 1911 handguns


----------



## kroggs (Jan 4, 2016)

You are going to love that M1A I have the Socom 16 and so far is my favorite gun to shoot. I have only shot surplus ammo through it but still very accurate with hardly any recoil. The Vortex works great also! I plan on going a different route and plan on installing the SAGE international chassis and adding a longer barrel with a scope.

The classic MI-M14 is a beautiful rifle.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. That 1911 is a basic Rock Island GI 1911 that I had manganese phosphate parkerized to look WW2. Its my knockaround woods pistol and reenacting pistol. (When I did all that stuff). For a "budget" 1911 it is utterly reliable. It surprises people! I also just put a Series 70 on hold for me at work. Ill be picking it up one day after work.


----------

